# Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"



## Klaus S. (16. März 2005)

Hi @all,
ich wollte mal eben hier im Board anfragen wie die Reaktionen auf die Unterschriftensammlung von unser Boardie @Ostssefan sind. Ich finde das er damit eine tolle Sache ins Leben gerufen hat. Bin nun gespannt auf die Abstimmung :m :m :m 

Hier nun der Text:


*Angler gegen das Verbot der Veranstaltungen mit wettkampfähnlichem Charakter!*

Wir Angler müssen uns endlich wehren, in ganz Europa finden Angelveranstaltungen bis hin zu Weltmeisterschaften statt, nur in Deutschland ist das verboten. Man droht den Vereinen mit dem Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit und den Verantwortlichen mit Anzeigen.

Wir deutschen Angler möchten wieder wie früher unsere Meisterschaften durchführen.

Keine Kriminalisierung der Angler mehr in Deutschland.

Europa und Weltmeisterschaften auch in Deutschland.

Bei uns Meeresanglern ist eine sinnvolle Verwertung des Fisches zu jeder Zeit gewährleistet.

Wir angeln für den menschlichen Verzehr, sprich die Bratpfanne.

Dem Fisch ist es egal ob der Angler nach Angelende einen Pokal erhält.

Wir fordern von den Naturschutzverbänden, den Fischereibehörden, dem VDSF und dem DAV eine neue Regelung für das Angeln in Deutschland.

Ja, ich möchte eine neue Regelung für das Gemeinschaftsangeln in Deutschland

Oder Nein, ich bin mit der heutigen Regelung zufrieden.


----------



## Marcel1409 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Hallo Klausi :m ,

guckst du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=678298&postcount=1

Hättest du dir das Abschreiben sparen können |supergri !!!


Aber nun zum Thema,

es wurde auch langsam Zeit, dass wir Angler uns mal auf die Hinterbeine stellen und uns nicht mehr alles gefallen lassen. Sonst dürfen wir bald gar nichts mehr und das Anglerboard wird Beispielsweise in Briefmarkensammlerboard umbenannt #t ... Ich hau jeden Tag meine Kunden an und mittlerweile hab ich schon so ca 150 Unterschriften zusammen. Is zwar nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein aber wenn wir alle an einem Strang ziehen, müsste doch was zu erreichen sein.


----------



## Agalatze (16. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

allerbeste sahne sage ich nur !!!
hoffentlich werden es tausende unterschriften,und alle ziehen mal gemeinsam am
gleichen strang. das ist sowas von wichtig für uns angler-auch für die zukunft.


----------



## Sailfisch (16. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Ich wünsche der Aktion viel Erfolg. Indessen kenne ich die Mühlen der Justiz, der Verwaltung, der Naturschutzverbände und des VDSF, viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht. Gleichwohl eine unterstützungswürdiges Vorhaben!


----------



## Klaus S. (16. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klausi :m ,
> 
> guckst du hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=678298&postcount=1
> ...


 
Hi Marcel, ich hab nicht abgeschrieben sondern nur kopiert    ...
Möchte mal sehen wie es hier im Board mit dem Thema "Vergleichsangeln" aussieht.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Agalatze (16. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

@ klaus
im board ist es merkwürdiger weise oft gaaaanz anders als draussen.
aber ich hoffe trotzdem dass es viele werden, die sich PRO gemeinschaftsangeln
äussern. mal abwarten. und der VDSF sollte langsam auch mal die ohren öffnen und nicht immer gegen den strom schwimmen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Moin, ich finde die Aktion gut und werde mich daran eteiligen. Wenn Marcel mir die Liste schickt werde ich die auch bei unserem Händler auf den Tisch legen, wenn er das möchte natürlich, ansonsten werde ich unterschreiben wenn wir uns auf Fehmarn beim Martins Cup treffen ich gehe ja davon aus das dann dort solche Listen auf den Tischen liegen werden.


----------



## Marcel1409 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Hallo Jörg,

hab dir die Liste auf deine "Info@..." heute morgen rausgeschickt. Die andere Adresse hat nicht wirklich gefuntz, kam immer wieder Fehlermeldung #q


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Wo kann man abstimmen oder unterschreiben?!
Bin dafür!!!
Wobei der DAV ja schon "Meisterschaften" durchführt, das nur nebenbei!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Marcel1409 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei der DAV ja schon "Meisterschaften" durchführt, das nur nebenbei!
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Nur das sie nicht "Meisterschaften" genannt werden  #q  #q  #q !!!
Wenn Du mir ne PN schickst mit deiner email Adresse, sende ich dir die Unterlagen zu und du kannst sie dann in deinem Verein oder beim Dealer hinlegen...


----------



## Gast 1 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Da es hier direkt angesprochen wurde, habe ich diesen Thread zum Landesverband verlinkt.

Mal sehen, was da für antworten kommen.


Meine eigene Meinung zu dem Thema ist: 

Solange die Fische sinnvoll verwertet werden, stört mich weder das Startgeld noch der Pokal für den / die Gewinner / in.

Es ist ein Gemeinschaftsangeln und man sammelt für "irgendwas".

Könnten auch das Grillwürstchen, oder die Getränke sein.


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (16. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Solange die Fische sinnvoll verwertet werden, stört mich weder das Startgeld noch der Pokal für den / die Gewinner / in.


Da ist alles gesagt und der Fisch merkt von allem eh nichts mehr da er ja nur tot zur Waage durfte!


----------



## Katze_01 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Moin

Die Umfrage hier im Board, 

wie auch in den Geschäften,
ist sehr sinnvoll, 

denn wer soll was ändern wenn nicht wir.

Die Gemeinschaft der Angler hat doch auch eine Lobby!!!

@ Oberbüchsenmacher:

Der Meister wird wieder Meister!!!:m


----------



## blinkerkatze (16. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man abstimmen oder unterschreiben?!
> Bin dafür!!!
> Wobei der DAV ja schon "Meisterschaften" durchführt, das nur nebenbei!
> 
> Gruß Uwe


Der DAV ist ja im gegensatz zum VDSF ein Anglerverband der sich auch um seine Mitgieder bemüht, und nicht so wie der VDSF der gegen den Strom schwimmt.
Alles was Negativ ist kommt vom VDSF zum beispiel Kescherverbot, Angeln mit Lebenköder, Wettkampfverbot das leste das Nachtangelverbot. Wenn man alles aufzählen wollte wird die Seite voll werden. Bei dieser Vereinspolitik ist es ein Wunder das der VDSF noch Mitglieder hat. Ich war zur DDR Zeit begeisteter Wettkampfangler, da wurden keine Fische gequält wie es immer behauptet wird. Außerdem waren die Gewässer nicht so versaut wie sie heute sind. Ich bin als DAV Mitglied für das Wettkampfangeln.


----------



## burti (17. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Gemeinschaftsangeln gibts doch schon, und das der "Meister wieder Meister" heißt, interessiert ausser einigen Profilneurotikern doch eher nur die Marketingabteilung der Angelgerätehersteller.

Aber bitte, ich wünsche allen viel Glück bei ihrer Aktion und hoffe nur, dass ihr auch bei den wichtigen Themen, wie etwa dem Schutz des Dorsches, ähnlich engagiert seit.


----------



## langerLulatsch (17. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

@blinkerkatze
Die Verbote stammen nicht vom VDSF, sondern sind Auswirkungen von Gesetzen.
Der VDSF hat sich nur nicht gegen die Verbote eingesetzt!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Jo bin auch dafür.


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Moin Moin ,
jupp , klasse Sache , hab auch schon die Liste von Marcel bekommen .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Lenzibald (17. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Servus. Wett und Preisfischen sind auch bei uns in Österreich veboten. Grund dafür war das nach jedem Preisfischen hunderte tote Fische auf der Oberfläche dahergetrieben sind. Setzkescher voller Lauben und Rotaugen und nach dem Wiegen einfach ausgekippt. Jetzt heißts halt Freundschafts oder Hegefischen ist im Prinzip aber ein Preisfischen. Also was solls ich brauch keine Preisangelei.


----------



## Palerado (17. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Da sollte man ganz genau unterschieden.
Dieses "Wettfischen" auf Weissfische die niemand verwerten will und kann, wo also "sinnlos" Tiere getötet werden kann ich auch nicht leiden. Wenn es ein wirklichrs Hegefischen ist ok, aber mittlerweile wird der Begriff nur missbraucht um weiter diese Veranstaltungen durchführen zu können.

Das Brandungswettfischen ist was komplett anderes.
Untermassige Fische werden sofort wieder zurück gesetzt, da sie sowieso nicht in die Wertung aufgenommen werden. Es ist also nichts anderes als eine Gruppe von Anglern die sonst zum Grossteil jeder für sich am Strand gestanden hätten.


----------



## haukep (17. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Habe eben bei Marci meine Unterschrift druntergesetzt und mein Vater auch gleich mit! Die Aktion ist der Oberhammer!!! #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## langerLulatsch (18. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

@Palerado
Ich kenne kein "Wettfischen", bei dem untermaßige Fische NICHT zurückgesetzt werden!
Und von "sinnlosem" Töten kann auch nicht die Rede sein, da die Fische durchaus sinnvoll verwertet werden! Zumindest hab ich das bislang noch nicht anders erlebt!
Schaut man sich mal an, wie die gefangenen Fische behandelt werden bei solchen "Wettangeln", da kann sich man "normaler" Angler echt noch ne Scheibe abschneiden! Könnten sich die aufgrund ihrer Stellung in den Heimatländern (soll ja Länder geben, wo das Angeln angesehen ist*g*) auch garnicht anders erlauben!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Palerado (18. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Ich kann leider nur meine Erfahrungen weitergeben. Tut mir leid wenn das jetzt als Pauschalisierung angesehen wurde.
Das "Problem" mit den untermassigen ergibt sich ja bei Weissfischen nicht.

Bei uns war es jedenfalls damals so, dass die Fische gefangen wurden, getötet, gewogen und dann in die Fabrik um Fischmehl draus zu machen. Das war aber KEIN Hegefischen.


----------



## Marcel1409 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann leider nur meine Erfahrungen weitergeben. Tut mir leid wenn das jetzt als Pauschalisierung angesehen wurde.
> Das "Problem" mit den untermassigen ergibt sich ja bei Weissfischen nicht.
> 
> Bei uns war es jedenfalls damals so, dass die Fische gefangen wurden, getötet, gewogen und dann in die Fabrik um Fischmehl draus zu machen. Das war aber KEIN Hegefischen.



Das sind aber zwei ganz verschiedene paar Schuhe die du da vergleichst!!! Sowas gibt es nicht beim Meeresangeln #d .


----------



## haukep (18. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind aber zwei ganz verschiedene paar Schuhe die du da vergleichst!!! Sowas gibt es nicht beim Meeresangeln #d .



Genau so sieht es aus, bei uns Meeresanglern landet jeder Fisch auf dem Teller.

Ich habe mal eine Veranstaltung mitgemacht,da hieß es auch "alle Weißfische raus und notfalls vergraben", das hatte aber tatsächlich Hegetechnische Gründe, denn der See war total am verbutten....

Naja, aber solche Äußerungen wecken natürlich schlafende Geister...

Bei uns gibt es sowas jedenfalls nicht und der Fisch landet nur in unseren Küchen! #6


----------



## Marcel1409 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal eine Veranstaltung mitgemacht,da hieß es auch "alle Weißfische raus und notfalls vergraben", das hatte aber tatsächlich Hegetechnische Gründe, denn der See war total am verbutten....
> 
> *Naja, aber solche Äußerungen wecken natürlich schlafende Geister...*




Genau so sieht es aus, deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht wieso Ihr sowas hier überhaupt erwähnt!!!


----------



## Agalatze (18. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

und wenn es hegemaßnahmen sind, dann finde ich es auch in ordnung fische dafür zu töten ! denn eine verbuttung kann man meiner meinung nach gleichstellen mit kranken fischen. also sowas finde ich auch ok


----------



## Gast 1 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Im Bereich Neumünster kenne ich nur Friedfischangel oder Hegeangeln auf Friedfisch.

In beiden Fällen werden die Fische, die von den Anglern nicht mitgenommen werden, zum Zoo NMS gebracht und dort sinnvoll verfüttert.


----------



## degl (20. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

@all,


wer den wettkampf braucht soll ihn machen,ich bevorzuge gemeinsames angeln mit gleichgesinnten,mit und ohne gewinnermentalität.
aber die industrie braucht "profiangler und weltmeister"um ihre ware an den mann/frau zu bringen und woran erkennt man sie? an ihren titeln#h 

gruß degl


----------



## Agalatze (20. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

@ degl
das mit den titeln ist schon ne feine sache,aber es geht auch um das gemeinschaftsangeln der vereine,wo der wettbewerbscharakter auch zu finden ist,
aber die veranstaltung eigentlich nur den spaß im vordergrund stellt.


----------



## Klaus S. (20. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*



> aber die veranstaltung eigentlich nur den spaß im vordergrund stellt.


 
genau richtig !!!!


----------



## Palerado (21. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind aber zwei ganz verschiedene paar Schuhe die du da vergleichst!!! Sowas gibt es nicht beim Meeresangeln #d .


Deswegen habe ich 2 Postings weiter oben auch folgendes geschrieben:

Das Brandungswettfischen ist was komplett anderes.
Untermassige Fische werden sofort wieder zurück gesetzt, da sie sowieso nicht in die Wertung aufgenommen werden. Es ist also nichts anderes als eine Gruppe von Anglern die sonst zum Grossteil jeder für sich am Strand gestanden hätten.

Ich habe ausdrücklich die von mir erlebten Dinge NICHT auf die Brandungswettkämpfe bezogen!!.

Daniel


----------



## langerLulatsch (21. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Soviel zum Thema beim "Meereswettfischen" werden keine maßigen Fische zurückgesetzt!


----------



## Marcel1409 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

@ LL

Was wolltest du jetzt mit diesem Posting aussagen?


----------



## Klaus S. (21. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Hi Marcel, 
ich denke mal das er das mit den Aalmuttern meint. Wir gingen davon aus das sie noch geschützt sind. Auf jeden Fall sind sie immer noch schützenswert. @LL darf sie natürlich gerne der Ostsee entnehmen wenn sie das Mindestmaß errreicht haben.

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## Palerado (21. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Mal ne kurze Frage dazu.
Kann man Aalmuttern eigetnlich snnvoll verwerten? Ich setze sie auch immer zurück, aber interessieren tut mich das jetzt.

Diese Frage hat aber nichts mit dem Thema Wettangeln zu tun!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

@langerlulatsch, so wie Klaus das geschrieben hat war es auch. Viele Leute auch Teammitglieder von uns haben die Aalmutter zurückgesetzt weil sie der Meinung waren das sie geschützt ist und das auch werden sollte. Also im guten glauben darn die Natur zu schützen. Is doch ok oder? Das die Aaalmuttern letzten Endes sogar in die Wertung gingen haben die Anglernicht gewußt. Finde ich nicht schlimm.
@palerado, Aaalmuttern kann man schon verwerten ist aber nicht jedermanns Geschmack wie bei Fischen allgemein üblich. Geräuchert sind sie jedenfalls sehr gut, auch haben sie grüne Gräten wie der Hornfisch was das Grätensuchen doch sehr erleichtert.


----------



## Palerado (21. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Geräuchert sind sie jedenfalls sehr gut, auch haben sie grüne Gräten wie der Hornfisch was das Grätensuchen doch sehr erleichtert.


Dann wäre alleine das Gesicht meiner Freundin schon ein guter GRund das mal zu versuchen


----------



## blinkerkatze (21. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> @blinkerkatze
> Die Verbote stammen nicht vom VDSF, sondern sind Auswirkungen von Gesetzen.
> Der VDSF hat sich nur nicht gegen die Verbote eingesetzt!
> 
> Gruß Uwe


Also doch VDSF, denn wer sich nicht für die interessen seiner Mitglieder einsetzt trägt eine Mitschuld.


----------



## Gast 1 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne kurze Frage dazu.
> Kann man Aalmuttern eigetnlich snnvoll verwerten? Ich setze sie auch immer zurück, aber interessieren tut mich das jetzt.
> 
> Diese Frage hat aber nichts mit dem Thema Wettangeln zu tun!!!



Nur als Tip:

Gebraten sehr lecker. Fast wie Aal, nicht so fett und sie zerfallen nicht wie Hornies.


----------



## Agalatze (21. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

@ blinkerkatze
super ausgedrückt !!! genauso sehe ich das thema auch.
wenn ein so großer verband schweigt und nichts dagegen tut,
dann wirkt er indirekt GEGEN den angler

@ palerado
ich habe mal gehört, dass man aalmuttis entweder liebt oder hasst.
so ein zwischending solls nicht geben :m


----------



## Gast 1 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Was mich wundert, ist:

Warum fragt hier niemand den Verband????

Link ist als Tip in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Agalatze (21. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

welchen verband meinst du ?
VDSF ?


----------



## langerLulatsch (22. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Genau das mit den Aalmuttern war gemeint.
Anscheinend ist es eben doch nicht gleich, wenn zwei dasselbe tun.
Aber egal...

@Blinkerkatze
Der DAV ist da doch auch keinen Deut besser. Da werden zwar Veranstaltungen durchgeführt, doch an der rechtlichen Grundlage hat sich auch nichts geändert!
Will hier um Gotteswillen keine Bresche für den VDSF schlagen, mag nämlich kein Casting*g*, nur unterscheidne sich die Verbände in dem Punkt halt nicht wirklich...

@Falk Paustian
Wir sind von unserem Verein aus in der Tat schon an den Verband herangetreten. Haben da auch in der Tat einige Tips erhalten, wie man gewisse Sachen doch durchführen kann!
Es gab aus anderen Boards auch schon Aktionen in diese Richtung, beim DAV. Sind aber einfach nur verpufft...
Hier ein par Beiträge zum DAV und hier zum VDSF!


Gruß Uwe


----------



## langerLulatsch (22. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Aber da das Thema ja ursprünglich ums Brandungsangeln ging werd ich mich jetzt hier mal zurückziehen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Palerado (22. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ palerado
> ich habe mal gehört, dass man aalmuttis entweder liebt oder hasst.
> so ein zwischending solls nicht geben :m


Ich liebe sie, denn es ist ein schönes Erlebnis wenn sich am Ende eines völlig erfolglosen Angeltages wenigstens noch eune Aalmutti erbarmt und sich den Wattwurm schnappt.
Dann geht man wenigstens nicht ganz gefrustet nach Hause.

Von daher Aalmutti:  #6


----------



## haukep (22. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

@Marcel: Wie Aga schon sagte, Hegemaßnahmen sind doch wohl ok, denn was bedeutet es für den See, wenn man diese nicht durchführt...?! Insoweit finde ich das ok!


----------



## blinkerkatze (24. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Hey ihr Hobbyfischer

Ich habe die Unterschriftensammlung im Angelfachmarkt Fisherman´s Partner in Stralsund aus gelegt, und es wird besser als erwartet. Eigentlich sind Fischköpfe stur und gleichgültig so sagt man es dem Mecklenburger und Vorpommern nach.
Es ist wohl doch nicht so, es gibt doch Angler den es nicht egal ist was aus ihnen wird.


----------



## Katze_01 (24. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Moin


@ Palerado

Seit neuesten ist mein Verhältnis zur

Aalmutti 

sehr gespalten.


----------



## haukep (26. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Ach Katze, sei doch nicht so etepetete


----------



## Katze_01 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Moin


Das Viech hatt sich durch meine Finger geringelt!:q 

Wer weiß in welche Öffnungen dasTier reinwollte?#c


----------



## haukep (26. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, es wollte dahin, wo es warm (?!) und feucht ist...


----------



## Katze_01 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

@ Hauke


Garantiert,

dieses Biest!!!


----------



## Onkel Petrus (31. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Weltklasse, ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Gast 1 (31. März 2005)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema "Wettkampfangeln"*

Zurück zum Thema:

Wettkampfangeln ist in der BRD gesetzlich verboten.
Es wiederspricht dem Tierschutzgesetz.


Hat von Euch keiner an die Möglichkeit gedacht, diese Frage gezielt in den Foren der Verbänden zu stellen?

Fragt doch mal nach, macht Euch "schlau", bevor Unterschriften gesammelt werden.

Es klingt für mich manchmal so, wie: 

Wir wollen Alle 300 km/h auf der Autobahn fahren. Machen wir mal eine Umfrage.

Der Link zum Landesverband S-H steht als Tip in meiner Signatur. Ansonsten kennt jeder den DAV.


----------

